# deu ni do



## guixe13

Hola, una expressió que sempre me preguntat, aviam si algú sap dirme-la al castellà, i al anglès?

Amb anglès podria ser, it's so much? no se es que em sona


----------



## susanb

Je, je, guixe13. Bona pregunta! Jo també trobo a faltar un equivalent al castellà, encara no l'he trobat. Seguiré aquest fil sens dubte.
Amb anglès jo diria alguna cosa com:
Oh, really?
My goodness!
Oh, my god!
That's a lot! 
Sempre depenent del context, clar.
En castellà, crec que utilitzo les mateixes expressions que en anglès, però sovint se m'escapa el "déu ni do", sniff!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

A mi també se m'escapa sempre quan parlo en castellà, encara que sigui amb algú de fora que no m'entén.  En anglès... no dic res, simplement faig la cara que hi correspon...  

Crec que, com diu la Susanb, depèn molt del context, que no hi ha una sola expressió per cobrir totes les situacions en què podem dir-ho. Ja hi aniré pensant, a veure si se m'acuden equivalents.

Per cert, l'expressió s'escriu "déu n'hi do" (o "déu li'n do"), perquè ve de "donar-n'hi", crec.

Fins ara!


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots,

A veure que en penseu, crec que _*Deu n'hi do *_es pot traduïr com *Válgame Dios.* N'hi ha d'altres?

Deu n'hi do, quin desastre.
Válgame Dios, que desastre.


----------



## ernest_

Doncs crec que "valga'm déu" no és ben bé el mateix que "déu n'hi do". El primer és com una expressió per indicar sorpresa, el segon diria que no és sorpresa, significa que hi ha una gran quantitat d'alguna cosa... jo crec que es pot traduir per "no joke", o "no bad", o alguna cosa així, segons el context. En castellà es pot utilitzar "vaya + diminutiu", com "vaya casita" no?


----------



## RIU

ernest_ said:


> Doncs crec que "valga'm déu" no és ben bé el mateix que "déu n'hi do". El primer és com una expressió per indicar sorpresa, el segon diria que no és sorpresa, significa que hi ha una gran quantitat d'alguna cosa... jo crec que es pot traduir per "no joke", o "no bad", o alguna cosa així, segons el context. En castellà es pot utilitzar "vaya + diminutiu", com "vaya casita" no?


 
Be, cert, però es que *Deu n'hi do *es com _barrufar _amb els barrufets o el _cardar _de girona... pots posar-ho des del pa sucat amb oli a un monument. A més crec que el nostre _valga'm Deu_ no és el mateix que el _válgame Dios _castellà_._ Els matisos son diferents.


----------



## carcoma

¿y qué tal *vaya por diós*?


----------



## susanb

carcoma said:


> ¿y qué tal *vaya por diós*?


Siii, m'agrada!! Sempre m'ha fet riure aquesta expressió, és simpàtica. De totes maneres, no m'imagino gent jova fent-la servir. "Déu n'hi do" tampoc, segurament...


----------



## Mei

susanb said:


> Siii, m'agrada!! Sempre m'ha fet riure aquesta expressió, és simpàtica. De totes maneres, no m'imagino gent jova fent-la servir. "Déu n'hi do" tampoc, segurament...



Home... jo em considero jove i la faig servir de tant en tant... ... hi ha gent per tot, te'n faries creus 

Mei


----------



## ildure

Un més jove utilitzaria "la pu..!!" o "la osti*"  crec que són les més col·loquials i més usades xDD (no ho dic per experiència pròpia, eh?? Noooo que va...  )


----------



## betulina

Bueno, jo també em considero jove i tot depèn del context, amb qui parlis, etc. Si estic amb segons qui, diré "déu n'hi do com plou!" i amb segons qui altre, doncs "joder, com plou!".

Aquí en castellà què es diria? (a part de ja sabem què...  ) "Anda, cómo llueve!"? 

O si m'expliquen una odissea, per exemple, també diré "ostres, déu n'hi do". En castellà... doncs no ho sé, la veritat.


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Bueno, jo també em considero jove i tot depèn del context, amb qui parlis, etc. Si estic amb segons qui, diré "déu n'hi do com plou!" i amb segons qui altre, doncs "joder, com plou!".
> 
> Aquí en castellà què es diria? (a part de ja sabem què...  ) "Anda, cómo llueve!"?
> 
> O si m'expliquen una odissea, per exemple, també diré "ostres, déu n'hi do". En castellà... doncs no ho sé, la veritat.



¡Madre mia, cómo llueve! (?) 

També se m'escapa un "Ostia, com plou", "collons, com plou" i quan faig broma a vegades dic "valga'm Déu, quin temporal" 

Mei


----------



## guixe13

jaja ha estat bé llegir les de tothom ma fet gràcia.. Jo personalment no crec que hi hagi un equivalent a deu n'hi do que sigui commutable a tots els casos, mes que res era per veure que pensavau i tal. Moltes gràcies.

A i per cert en anglès e llegit alguns:
Oh, really?
My goodness!
Oh, my god!
That's a lot!

els tres primers sonen com de sorpresa no? Io em quedaré am l'últim!

Bueno gràcies i fins aviat. Aixo del foro aquest es la puta pollaaaa! jaja!


----------



## Carlos1980

Tinc un dubte .

En valencià també s'empra aquesta expressió ??


----------



## Samaruc

Carlos1980 said:


> Tinc un dubte .
> 
> En valencià també s'empra aquesta expressió ??



No, no s'empra. De fet, una expressió en què el datiu "li" passa a ser "hi" no sembla massa pròpia dels parlars valencians, atès que nosaltres mantenim el "li" sempre (per a nosaltres seria "Déu li'n do")

No obstant això, duem, crec, més de 20 anys de TV3 a València, així que l'expressió és ben coneguda per tothom.

Salut!


----------



## eltruji

En castellà es podria dir per exemple "No veas"
Por ejemplo, Deu n'hi do com plou!!  No veas como llueve!!


----------



## ildure

No hi ha també "La madre del cordero! Qué aguacero!" (conyes a part, "la madre del cordero" em sona haver-ho sentit força)

També hi ha l'opció de "Los ladrones van a la Oficina" o "Farmacia de Guardia" (i crec que també la de l'Arturo Valdés) amb el ""Carámbanos!!"" buff que malament que sona!


Per cert... que fines que son algunes................ ^^


----------



## Viyich

Deu n'hi do! = "ahí es nada!"
Expressió "carca donde las haya"! Però és la traducció al castellà que fa la gent del meu voltant. També estic d'acord amb les que heu dit abans.


----------



## ampurdan

Carca? Per què? No és que la faci servir, però sento curiositat. Em sembla una bona traducció. També el "no veas". De la mateixa manera, "que Déu n'hi do" seria "que no veas". "Porta una camisa que Déu n'hi do": "lleva una camisa que no veas". Molt bones, eltruji i Viyich!


----------



## Viyich

ampurdan said:


> Carca? Per què? No és que la faci servir, però sento curiositat. Em sembla una bona traducció. També el "no veas". De la mateixa manera, "que Déu n'hi do" seria "que no veas". "Porta una camisa que Déu n'hi do": "lleva una camisa que no veas". Molt bones, eltruji i Viyich!


Que no et sembla carca la expressió "ahí es nada!"? doncs a mi si. Sona a gent de principis del XIX. Ara ningú no la fa servir.


----------



## Batiscafo

Penso que el deu n'hi do no té traducció literal, es algo que sempre hi he pensat molt i ho he comentat amb gent. Moltes vegades se m'escapa parlant amb gent de fora i em diuen i "eso que quiera decir?". Ara ja tinc moltes respostes que donarli: valgame dios, no veas, ahi es nada (Encara que sigui carca que ho es!), etc. Potser el no veas es el que mes m'ha agradat. I "Vaya tela"? DE totes maneres estic amb el Riu que el fem servir per tot,jejej es com el barrufar dels barrufets!!

Amb angles podria ser: un Really? o un Oh my god? o un no joke! encara que aquest últim el traduiria per un No fotis!


----------



## guixe13

si tens raó per mi el no veas també és el que més m'ha triunfat jeje, gràcies a tots. Pero en anglès no m0ha quedat tan clar.. no se si hi ha algún tan evident com no veas.. really? però penso que seria més: en serio? i el no joke com bé has dit, no fotis... bueno aviam si la gent s'anima a posar amb anglés, la putada es que al foro català hi ha molta menys gent nativa inglesa. vinga adeu si a u, i perdoneu aquesta última mai he sapigut com s'escriu jaja!


----------



## betulina

guixe13 said:


> vinga adeu si a u, i perdoneu aquesta última mai he sapigut com s'escriu jaja!



"Adéu-siau"  , és la forma antiga de "sigueu".


----------



## Batiscafo

Si!, De fet la paraula Adéu es una encomanacio a Déu (el totpoderos). Era una forma antiga de beneir la gent. "Vagi amb déu" es creu que seria la forma inicial. "Adéu siau" o "Adéu sigueu", es una forma de dir que deu us acompanyi o algo per l'estil. 

Apa! Adéu siau tots


----------



## News

Hola a tots, *déu n'hi do*, la quantitat d'expressions que han sortit!!!

El meu pare, que és andalús, fa servir una expressió molt divertida que es correspon molt bé amb el "déu n'hi do":

"¡¡la virgen de la Capacha!!" 

no sé ben bé si aquesta verge existeix o no, però em fa molta gràcia!!


----------



## Currixan

carcoma said:


> ¿y qué tal *vaya por diós*?


No, no seria el mateix. _Vaya por Dios_ (sin tilde) seria més negatiu (i, de vegades, també amb una mica d'ironia): 
_- Mami, se ha escapado el gato.
- Vaya por Dios._
Déu n'hi do es más expresivo, de sorpresa:
Déu n'hi do, si que hi ha gent aquí.

Jo ho traduiria com a "Madre mía" (el to és molt semblant al "Mare meva" català, però aquest és una mica menys exagerat que el castellà. Almenys, per a jo).

La resta que jo faria servir ja les heu dit. ^_^


----------



## Aristocles56

Déu n'hi do com plou.Déu n'hi do que n'és de llest. Hay que ver cómo llueve. Hay que ver qué listo es. 
Déu n'hi do com parla. (Además de la opción anterior) habla por los que no hablaron. 
Déu n'hi do la gente que hi hacia. (Agendas de las anteriores) había gente a punta pala O para parar un tren. 
Va fer un treball a l'escola que Déu n'hi do. (Además de alguna anterior, aunque no todas) hizo un trabajo que para qué O que quitaba el hipo (que impresionaba) O que no es moco de pavo (que no es de poca monta, sino que tiene importancia). 
"Que tens molta feina?". "Déu n'hi do" (significa entre bastante y mucho). ¡Ya lo creo! O Más bien sí. O Bastante y más. Etc


----------

